# Đắp mặt nạ vào thời điểm nào tốt nhất cho làn da?



## vietmom (2/7/18)

Không phải loại mặt nạ nào cũng có thể dùng trước khi đi ngủ hoặc trước khi makeup. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu các loại mặt nạ và cách đắp mặt nạ đúng thời điểm.
Phái đẹp ai cũng đã từng thử đắp mặt nạ ít nhất một lần trong đời, nhưng hầu hết chúng ta không hiểu kỹ về mặt nạ. Mỗi loại mặt nạ có một chức năng riêng. Vì vậy, sử dụng đúng loại mặt nạ phù hợp cho loại da của bạn và đúng thời điểm để các thành phần phát huy tối đa chức năng là vô cùng quan trọng.





​
*LÀM SẠCH SÂU (DEEP CLEANSING)*
Những loại mặt nạ làm sạch sâu có tác dụng làm sạch bụi bẩn bám sâu trong lỗ chân lông. Tuy nhiên, sau đó bạn sẽ nhận thấy một số phản ứng trên da. Vì da được làm sạch sâu, mụn ẩn dưới da có thể được đẩy lên sau khi đắp mặt nạ. Vì vậy, bạn nên lên kế hoạch sử dụng loại mặt nạ này trước sự kiện quan trọng nhiều ngày, để mụn ẩn có thời gian biến mất.





​
Mặt nạ làm sạch sâu nên sử dụng vào buổi tối, trước khi đi ngủ. Đừng sử dụng mặt nạ này ngay trước khi trang điểm. Bạn không muốn lỗ chân lông mình bị tắc nghẽn do kem nền hoặc phấn ngay sau khi được làm sạch sâu đâu.

*CẤP NƯỚC (HYDRATING)*
Loại mặt nạ này sẽ cho da uống nước thật đầy từ bên ngoài, làm da căng bóng và mịn màng hơn. Cần phân biệt sự khác nhau giữa mỹ phẩm hydrating (cấp nước) và moisturizing (dưỡng ẩm). Sản phẩm cấp nước sẽ cung cấp các phân tử nước cho da, trong khi các sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm chứa các thành phần giữ không cho nước bay hơi bằng cách tạo một màng chắn trên bề mặt da.





​
Mặt nạ cấp nước phù hợp với mọi loại da và có thể được sử dụng thường xuyên, bất cứ khi nào bạn muốn.

*DƯỠNG ẨM (MOISTURIZING)*
Mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm có tác dụng rất tốt trên da khô và da hỗn hợp. Những quý cô da dầu nên tránh loại mặt nạ này. Bạn nên sử dụng mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm vào buổi tối, trước khi đi ngủ. Đôi khi mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm có thể để lại dầu nhiều trên da nên bạn không nên đắp mặt nạ trước khi trang điểm. Nếu bạn có làn da khô quá mức thì đó sẽ không phải là vấn đề đối với bạn. Tuy nhiên, bạn vẫn nên thử một loại mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm mới vài ngày trước sự kiện quan trọng để xem độ dưỡng ẩm có gây vấn đề gì không.





​
*LÀM SÁNG DA (BRIGHTENING)*
Bạn sẽ chỉ thấy được hiệu quả tạm thời với loại mặt nạ này. Mặt nạ làm sáng da sẽ làm mờ vết nhăn, giúp da căng mịn, hồng hào và không làm bạn nổi mụn. Tuy nhiên, vì hiệu quả ngắn ngay sau khi đắp mặt nạ, bạn chỉ nên dùng loại mặt nạ này ngay trước khi trang điểm. Đừng sử dụng mặt nạ làm sáng da trước khi đi ngủ vì khi bạn thức dậy, tác dụng của mặt nạ sẽ không còn.





​
*LÀM DỊU DA (SOOTHING)*
Nếu bạn bị kích ứng da từ một sản phẩm chăm sóc da mới hoặc bị ảnh hưởng từ môi trường (nắng, nhiệt từ mặt trời…), mặt nạ làm dịu sẽ giúp làn da thư giãn, bớt đỏ, ngứa hoặc sưng tấy. Loại mặt nạ này nên được sử dụng vào buổi tối, trước khi đi ngủ.





​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## giathien123 (30/8/18)

với mỗi loại mặt nạ làm đẹp lại có cách đắp khác nhau bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ nhất là nên đắp mặt nạ vào lúc nào?


----------

